# Autopsy report



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

My doctor emailed me that our autopsy report has come in. They have determined that there was a marginal hemmorage of the placenta as the cause of death. I'm not totally sure what that means but all along I sort of suspected that it was the placenta 'at fault'. I've found a new doctor (I live overseas) who hopefully will go over it an explain the ramifications for future pregnancies.

I never had one bit of spotting or even an inkling that this might happen. When Max was born, the doc said he was born with a lot of meconium staining. Now in retrospect, I wonder if it was actually blood.









If anyone knows anything about this, I'm in the 'gathering info' mode now.


----------



## amrijane128 (Jan 6, 2007)

I am so sorry... I hope you get more answers soon.


----------



## ChichosMama (Aug 20, 2004)

Thats a very vague diagnoses. I would ask for more details bc that can mean a lot of things...


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

I haven't actually gotten to read the full report yet. She faxed it to my dh's work & he isn't home yet. She did say that the report is more comprehensive, so I know there will be more information.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

s mama, hopefully this will put future fears to rest.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I hope you find some answers.


----------



## mommato5 (Feb 19, 2007)

Anything yet??? I wonder if the placenta seperated from the wall in a spot causing some hemoragging? That is a very vague description.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

There was some sort of placental bleed on the baby's side. It wasn't an abruption. The pathologist thought it was most likely related to the marginal cord insertion.

It fits with my suspicions that it was possibly a clotting issue, as subsequent to my loss I have discovered that my homocysteine levels are quite high.

The report is quite 'medical' and I still haven't spoken with my doctor here to get her interpretation of it.


----------

